# 272 xp parts manual



## loghog (Jan 1, 2009)

i have an old 272 xp husky that has seazed up ,i am looking for a parts manuel or shop manuel to aid in rebuild.would appreciate any help.thanks,have a good day


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 1, 2009)

Post this in the chainsaw forum down the page a little lower, and you will get more hits. Someone down there will have one... 

Gary


----------



## valekbrothers (Jan 1, 2009)

*Parts Manual*

Maybe this will help:

http://chainsawr.com/?q=node/14


----------



## prickettwood (Jan 1, 2009)

www.partstree.com


----------

